# EOS M3 AF is a test winner!



## Maximilian (May 12, 2015)

The EOS M3 is a test winner according to the German „photoMAGAZIN“ journal 06/2015.
(http://www.fotomagazin.de/ , German only) 

They were testing the Canon EOS M3, Fujifilm X-A2, Panasonic Lumix GF7 and the Samsung NX500 in categories like image quality (OOC JPEGs), speed (AF and shooting speed), features and handling. 
The M3 and NX500 won a shared overall 1st place with Canon having the best IQ (!!!, OOC JPEGs) and AF speed (!!!) of the test field and the NX500 with the highest shutter speed (9/sec). 

Interesting was the overall conclusion that Canon needed 2 (and a half) attempts for a good MILC (M, M2 counting half and M3) and a detailed analysis that the AF with EF-M lenses is now one of the fastest, while still struggling with EF and EF-S lenses. Good numbers are coming from a continuous AF independent of pressing the shutter or the AF mode used (don't ask me, what that means for battery life).

Shutter delay with AF in numbers (average time): 
EOS M 0.8 sec
EOS M3 0.2 sec
Both with EF-M 18-55 (Canon was saying that AF would be six times faster)

EOS M3 with EF-S 18-135 STM 0.5 sec 
EOS M3 with EF 24-105L IS USM 0.8 sec
STM being overall faster with EOS M than USM.

For comparison:
Fujifilm X-A2 0.7 sec (with 16-50 OIS II)
Panasonic Lumix GF7 0.25 sec (with G Vario 12-32)
Samsung NX500 0.25 sec (with 16-50 PZ OIS)


----------



## Marsu42 (May 12, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> while still struggling with EF and EF-S lenses



Can you elaborate what the problem(s) with ef/ef-s lenses are?

If any problem(s) are hard to fix, this would be one of the reason why Canon designed ef-m lenses ... but it kinda defeats the purpose as the charm of the m cameras is that you can use your whole lens arsenal just like that and w/o major drawbacks?


----------



## Maximilian (May 12, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > while still struggling with EF and EF-S lenses
> ...


I displayed the *slower focusing *times in the OP (0.2 vs. 0.5 vs. 0.8 sec).
There are no problems mentioned about accuracy/precision, just speed.

I don't know the reasons/problems why they are so much slower. 
The technical background is not discussed in the test, just the results. Sorry.



> If any problem(s) are hard to fix, this would be one of the reason why Canon designed ef-m lenses ... but it kinda defeats the purpose as the charm of the m cameras is that you can use your whole lens arsenal just like that and w/o major drawbacks?


Looks like there is a drawback. And looks like I did right  to choose a 100D over waiting for a M3 as small but flexible setup.
*AND* this reason makes me think of the need of good quality wide aperture EF-M lenses. ???
Otherwise EOS M is a dead horse for me. : Of course just for me. Others might want to live with the compromise of small size and small aperture.


----------

